# SAKURA CON 2007



## Nemphyths (Jan 14, 2007)

[size=small]*Who is going? D:*
I mean, it's not an anthro convention...
Its an anime convention <_<

I've been going for three years is a row now and I dont even specifically like anime O__o

It's in Seattle WA and it's LOADS of fun. It's a big con, but not big enough for there be nothing to do.

I also saw a couple fursuiters the first year, so obviously parts of the anthro community will be there  whoooo.[/size]


----------



## Shizuki (Jan 14, 2007)

[size=x-small]I go every year (been going for the past 5 years), but I actually like anime. :3  Heh.  I'll be in artist alley this year so anyone going should come say hi![/size]


----------



## brightlioness (Jan 28, 2007)

Yea, I wish I could go too... But it's not happening.


----------



## Shizuki (Feb 3, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> I wish I could make Sakura Con, but since I'm in CA, it's not as easy for me as Fanime. Plus I know no one that attends SC, so! 'Cause seriously, I've grown bored with Otakon and Anime Expo, soo..:V



Aww that would be so cool if you attended Sakura-Con!  But I attend Fanime also...XD


----------

